# Recall issues



## Vizsla_Penny (Dec 13, 2016)

What are ppl's experiences with recall training and getting their V to come back and stop on command? 

We just got back from a cottage weekend and let our 9 mth old pup run free offleash for a good chunk of the weekend. She is a great pup and well trained, and this was her first experience at the cottage. She loved running and chasing birds along the water, but we had some trouble getting her back on the leash and to come back to us - she'd run right by us constantly, but we wanted to leash her as we walk by a road to get from lake to cottage.

Does anyone have any training tips on how we can work on recall? and any have similar cottage experiences - do you generally let your V's roam free? How far do you let them go? out of sight? try to keep them within sight?

Any feedback is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I have always conditioned mine to a ecollar between 6-8 months old. 
Otherwise your going to need her on a check cord to work on recall. Those of us that use ecollars, still start the dogs out on check cords.


----------

